# any aussies seen this...



## perfecto (Oct 21, 2002)

I came into the healthstore to ask for stuff like ripped fuel and stuff aiding fat loss, but the people told me that the closest thing they have is "Microgenics THERMOSLIM"...

Does anyone know anything about this product and its effectiveness??


----------

